# Marriott 5 night stay at Cat 1-4



## samara64 (Dec 19, 2019)

I can book a hotel anywhere cat 1-4 for 5 nights.

It is very simple. Go to Marriott.com, choose find and reserve and see if your dates are available. If they are, PM me and we can get it going.

I can also exchange the certificate with MR points at lower rate.

PM if any question.


----------



## owe222 (Dec 19, 2019)

samara64 said:


> I can book a hotel anywhere cat 1-4 for 5 nights. PM me if interested.


I would be interested in Cat 4 on Long Island Ny Dec.28,29,30and check out 31
Thank you
Owen


----------



## samara64 (Dec 19, 2019)

owe222 said:


> I would be interested in Cat 4 on Long Island Ny Dec.28,29,30and check out 31
> Thank you
> Owen



please PM me by clicking on my user name and choosing start conversation.


----------



## alexb (Dec 20, 2019)

Are you allowed to put a guest name on these certificates


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 20, 2019)

Marriott told me that you cannot have someone else check in other than the Bonvoy rewards owner's name.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes, that is what they told me. I can add a guest name like using MRP.


----------



## jillstevens99 (Dec 22, 2019)

samara64 said:


> Yes, that is what they told me. I can add a guest name like using MRP.


Is this still available?


----------



## otodd (Dec 22, 2019)

Price per/night for a level 4, for 5 nights?


----------



## samara64 (Jan 6, 2020)

No longer available


----------

